# Haarp without sound



## Dali (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm at pedal #15 from PedalPCb and this one doesn't work.

Bypass it works, engaged got no sound at all but the LED works.

The FV-1 was soldered by PedalPCB.

One strange thing: The docs have 2 capacitors 2N2 (C6,C9) but I never found a second spot to solder a second one...

Any idea?


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi,
Isn't you L78L33 turned the wrong way? I'm not mistaking, the round part should be facing down not up.
I'm not an expert so please someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2020)

Morgoth said:


> Isn't you L78L33 turned the wrong way?



Yep, that's backwards.   Don't plug it back in until that's corrected.

C9 doesn't exist anymore, it was part of the ATTINY mode controller circuit....  That needs to be removed from the build docs.


----------



## Dali (Feb 1, 2020)

INDEED !

(insert many curse words here).

*Thanks to both of you* it's working now !

I was really afraid un-soldering the sucker because I've destroyed one of my first pedalPCB PCB doing the same manipulation.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 1, 2020)

Glad you got it going, such a fun pedal! Wish it had a tap tempo though...but that only takes it from 100% awesome to 99% awesome, so it’s still great.


----------

